# keeping duckweed in one area



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

picked up a fair amount of duckweed for a 30 gallon tank that i have and didnt really think much of anything and just tossed it in, being that the only filter on the tank is an AC500 the duckweed was quickly drawn toward it and then pushed down by the waterfall leaving me with a duckweed whirlpool; anyway i ran some string between two suction cups and that is currently doing a good job keeping the duckweed in one area of the tank, i was curious of how other people coral their duckweed or if anyone has a more efficient manner that is not an eyesore.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I have duckweed in my low tech tank.. I use a canister filter, works great.


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

yeah but 9 bucks worth of duckweed isnt going to lead me to move the AC out for a canister, i also just attached 4 green flexi straws together and they float and seem to hold the duckweed in, i guess i'll just tie that off so the whole setup isnt sucked in toward the waterfall, the thing that keeps me thinking and why i moved away from the simple string/suction cups is waterchange time... i'm going to need something that will still hold them at water ever water level and not a single set level like the string/cups that would just release them all after the waterline changed.

guess ill see, feel free to post an idea if you think of something better than my green floating flexi straws


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

that's a tough one...u are doing good winging it


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> that's a tough one...u are doing good winging it


yeah it's a tough one i guess, it's my first attempt at live plants if duckweed even really counts lol, the straws are actually working really well in case anyone stumbles upon this later or has floating plants and a HOB filter.


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

I have ac500's and I had the same problem. Though its been a while since i had duckweed I plan on getting some more. What I plan on doing for my new tank is glueing a piece of plexiglass to the filter that meets the water so the flow out of the filter does not disturb the surface of the water and suck down the plants.


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

Sanguinea said:


> I have ac500's and I had the same problem. Though its been a while since i had duckweed I plan on getting some more. What I plan on doing for my new tank is glueing a piece of plexiglass to the filter that meets the water so the flow out of the filter does not disturb the surface of the water and suck down the plants.


now that's a suggestion







thanks for the post, ill pick up a piece of plexi glass tomorrow and give it a go


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I pulled apart some plastic plants and then tied the up along the surface ot the water.. seemed to work ok but I eventually took it out.


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

chomp chomp said:


> I pulled apart some plastic plants and then tied the up along the surface ot the water.. seemed to work ok but I eventually took it out.


that's pretty much what i originally did with the 2 suction cups and string but the problem with that set up is when it will come to a water change, the string/plastic plants will be at a fixed level while the duckweed will raise and lower with the water.


----------

